# health and safety livery yards



## henryhorn (4 April 2010)

It's 17 years since we had DIY liveries so am rather out of touch with what's now required. 
Would a few of you mind telling what's on the notice at your yard? 
I would normally have fire equipment, vet and yard owner's numbers,  where nearest phone is and where the first aid box is located.
Having read another thread one yard asks people to say where they are going and for how long on hacks, I feel that for me is too intrusive, but is this now the norm?
Thanks.


----------



## Bosworth (4 April 2010)

I just ask the liveries to take a mobile and let someone know where there are going. If no one on the yard then just jot a note on the white board so that if they don't return then at least we know where they were going and when. We have vets number, liveries contact numbers, yard owners numbers, grid reference for the livery yard. First aid kit. Fire equipment.


----------



## royal (4 April 2010)

The hacking board is a BHS requirement for approved livery yards, however, I have to say IMO, its a brilliant idea.
Its purely for safety reasons and particularly for those hacking alone, just so that people would be alerted to the possibility of an accident.

General rules also tend to be up on boards such as...making sure people pick up poo in the yard, car park, menage etc...rules about dogs being allowed or not and any other particular rules you might have...


----------



## yeeharider (4 April 2010)

Hacking board is a great idea for people going out alone ,I always try to tell someone where I am going and how long I excpect to be .Also a disclaimer  notice as you cannot be held responsible for some of the stupid things people do, I am thinking jumping ponies bareback in rugs with surcingles hanging asking for hind legs to become trapped, riding ponies into tackroom made out of container ???????floor strong enough to take pony's weight. you need to protect yourself from the numpties that are out there


----------



## Fleur100 (4 April 2010)

Normally you would have to do a risk assessment e.g. risk of fire 

What I do with my liveries is give them a short induction showing them where first aid kit is located, fire equipment etc. It might be prudent to get them to sign to say they have been shown these.

While it is advisable that liveries tell someone where they are riding it is not your responsiblity as you are not 'hiring' them a horse.


----------



## quirky (4 April 2010)

We have 'Hats must be worn when ridden' sign up.


----------



## MochaDun (4 April 2010)

It's an interesting one, I'm just a livery and we're not an approved yard so I don't know what the norm is but I wish it was clearer as to what the rules and regs are on any yard.  I know where the 1st aid kit, fire extinguisher are etc. Many of the disputes or rows that take place on our yard are due to people not knowing what the rules are so people will just do what they want to do whether or not it impacts on others.  And then sometimes it's a case of a livery setting a rule as they go to the YO with a complaint and it's upheld.   Also there are some people who will just therefore push boundaries on someone else's property.   

Two things I think need to be clearly defined as effect both health and safety are smoking policy if there is one, ie if there is a safe place where people are allowed to smoke or should smoking not be allowed on a yard and a thing about hats being worn when ridden.  This weekend I've seen a lit cigarette about 4 foot from a haynet on a windy day and a 2 year old on a big horse with no hat.  

Also I think one thing that is good for people to give the YO is an emergency contact number for liveries, ie, next of kin, as it's good to know who to call should you need to. We have several liveries on our yard who don't have their contact details displayed anywhere for other people to see and yet it's the other liveries who are the ones who will know if you've not returned from a hack or spot your horse is injured when you're not there, etc and the yard owner is not always around.


----------



## yeeharider (4 April 2010)

I have one horse on full livery who expects me to be on the yard whilst she is riding be that in the school or out hacking as she expects me to ensure her horse is secure in the stable before I leave yard unfortunately dont live on site


----------



## henryhorn (4 April 2010)

Thanks everyone, we already do a Risk Assessment for the cottags so will add the yard to it and most of the other ideas, really don't feel happy about the white board because we tend to leave everyone to do their own thing, and it might be days before we noticed someone was missing!  (we would notice their horse, just not them).
Surely by having it you are then accepting the responsibility for raising the alarm if they don't return within their allotted time? Suppose you go out?
We don't have many rules, I find an easy hand works far better, and I have accepted only those I felt would appreciate that and sweep up etc. without being nagged.
I tend to expect people to have common sense and think first before they do things. (ha ha)
On my last yard we had a stunning girl who all the men drooled over, but boy was she thick.  One day finding her usual tying up ring occupied by a chap up a ladder painting the building she simply tied the rope through the ladder regardless. 
We ran silently and quickly untied the horse before the man climbed back down....
Oh and another time she tied to the enormous barn door handle which had it pulled the sliding door off would have killed her horse..
Was it wrong of the rest of us to have gloated? !
No, I'm hoping these liveries will just use their common sense, grabbing a brush myself usually motivates people into helping and I think notices soon p people off. (plus they ignore them)
I'll let you all know if this method doesn't work after a few months!


----------



## Hoof Hearted (4 April 2010)

Hahahahahahaha! Sorry, but the thought of health & safety on the large DIY yard I've just left is laughable. No emergency numbers, fire extinguishers, first aid kits, people hack out without hats and no-one gives a monkeys if you hack out and never come back  The yard has not been maintained and if your horse rubs itself on a stable wall, you pray that it won't fall down  ......... and ragwort is rife in all the fields !!


----------



## LMuirEDT (5 April 2010)

I've justt realised there are NO fire extinguishers on our yard as far as I'm aware!  

Liveries have provided the people first aid kit and we organise our own individual horse first aid stuff.


----------



## Thistle (5 April 2010)

All liveries should sign a contract agreeing the basics

Safety items include
Hats to be worn when mounted and advised when handling

Hi Viz to be worn when hacking

Hacking board to be filled in

as well as all the usual yard rules.

This will stop people trying to sue you if they have an accident and say you didn't tell them!


----------



## ThePony (5 April 2010)

going on where we are, things you could do to make your liveries feel relaxed:
chuck a few nails around to make the horses feel at home,
treat your liveries like they are the bane of your life,
gladly take their cash and make them feel grateful for it,
Health and safely is a swear word - relentelessly rib all those who wear high viz or back protectors.
Without taking the mick - I think the hacking board is a good idea, especially if people hack on their own. I think I would be happy to write up on a board what I was up to, but I would prop feel a bit silly if I had to tell someone in person. 
Get people to carry mobiles, have a yard phone if you are in an area of poor reception.
Have a first aid kit and encorage liveries to have one for their horse.
Always wear hats, and encorage the wearing of high viz.
Make sure people have at least basic 3rd party for their horses.
Decent lighting and an electric check would be good - though guess it would help your insurance too? 
Good luck with your yard, the fact that you are even on here and are researching what would be best to do bodes well for your future liveries.


----------



## TinselRider (5 April 2010)

With regards to the hacking board / book, I think it is a good idea. I often hack alone and atleast if (god forbid) anything happened the YM would have a rough idea of where I was planning to go, the "regs" on the book are you put;
 who is going out
 where you are going
 when you left and when you expect to be back 
 put your mob numer in the book

If you are not on the yard 30 mins after you were expected back or you have not contacted the YM they will phone you to make sure you are ok, if you do not answer the phone the search party are sent out 

Also we all hack out with high vis as not only does it make you more visible to drivers but again should something happen and you become seperated from your horse and end up in a field, you can be spotted easier by passers by and people looking for you.

I know some people find hacking books / boards intrusive but I feel they are worth having on a yard


----------



## henryhorn (5 April 2010)

Yet more helpful replies, thank you!
We already have a no smoking policy and signs around so that one is covered .
Dogs I ask the owners to make sure they don't chase my cats, if they do they have to be tied up or left in their cars.
I talked the board option over with my husband and as he said, often he doesn't decide where he's going until he's out, so a time limit wouldn't work in his case. He also felt it was overstepping the interfering line, what people do with their own horses is no-one else's business. (unless it's a welfare issue).
I'm going to ask everyone if they object to leaving their mobile number on a public noticeboard in case of emergency, but of course we have their numbers in the office too.
I should have said I had 15 DIY liveries for donkey's years previously, and met all the usual nutters as well as made some life long friends. I'm quite thrilled that even after 17 years many of them send me a Christmas card, so I can't have been that difficult..
I only ever chucked two people out, one for stealing, and the other because she was a pain in the bum; she knocked on our door nightly at meal time for months asking us to check her horse for lameness, lice, too hot/cold/fat/thin etc and every time I smiled and left my meal and went out.
One day I had a frightening situation with a young colt and yelled for someone to help. 
She stood watching me and then said "As a livery I don't have to help anyone!" and walked away.
Afterwards I approached her pleasantly and asked why she felt it was ok to see me struggling and not offer a hand when the colt looked as if it would fall over a big drop.
She repeated her first comments and said she paid to stable here, so my retort was "not after a month's notice you don't!"
We had been so tolerant of her in the past, she had accused her next door livery of hitting her horse about the face, and when challenged why she thought that. said "God had told her"..
Other liveries were brilliant, and four or five have called here 300 miles from there when on holiday to say hello.
I'm not the slightest bit worried about running the yard etc, but do feel I am behind the times re the latest requirements for yards. 
Some of my retired livery horses have been here 12 years or more, and will be kept separate from the DIYs.
As for high vis I think a note saying the local Air Ambulance have said it's far easier for them to spot you in an emergency if you wear one, and leave it up to them. 
I realy want as few rules as humanely possible...!


----------



## little_critter (5 April 2010)

If  you don't like the idea of mobile numbers on a board in plain view - how about a phone numbers book on a bit of string.
That way people's numbers aren't up for all to see but are there if anyone needs to call them. People are less likely to go browsing through the book unless they really need to.


----------



## Luci07 (5 April 2010)

Agree about the few as possible - with just 2 small exceptions !! 1. all horses on the yard follow the same worming programme. - wasn't a problem when I was on DIY years ago as my horse went out with friends horses so we stuck to the same routine. Many years later I was at a part/DIY yard and it caused quite a bit of friction. If your horse is in a "herd", then you can't let some people try a slightly fluffy worming routine!. 2. All field changes/decisions go through you and only you. Again, biggest bane had to be people deciding where they wanted their horses to go without actually consulting the other liveries/working out routine etc etc..!!


----------



## Katie__Connie (5 April 2010)

I don't understand why people would say a hacking board is intrusive? I understand about not wanted your mob number on there but it only says which roads/bridle paths you are going on... why would you mind people knowing that?!


----------



## henryhorn (5 April 2010)

I think from the point of view of many people don't actually know how long they will be out for every time they hack out, round here you can start off going a short hack and then decide to stay out for several hours instead. Having to ring the YO and tell them your plan has changed is a pain.. (from my point of view too, I don't want to be responsible for being here 24/7 incase anyone falls off their horse either.  I rent a stable grazing and use of an arena, not my soul!)
I can see it being useful on a huge yard but not here with only adults and not that many of them.
Often someone will come up, catch and ride their horse and not meet anyone else, that's part of the beauty of a yard like this, some people don't want tons of others around all the time, though if they choose their times, there are others to ride out with too.
Let's face it, if someone is worried they can always tell one of their family they will be back home at a certain time, it doesn't have to be the YO's responsibility. 
It will all depend on what people want, if anyone requests a hacking board they can have one, but we wouldn't be writing on it..


----------

